# Is it possible to get second molars this early??



## gills8752

My lo is 18 months and I'm sure she's started teething again. She got all her teeth except second molars by 14 months so super early for some of them! But these last few days her sleeps been pants, shes not eating much and started pointing at her gums at the back of her mouth lots. If i give her calpol she's fine, but if not she's grumbly. But surely its way to early for second molars!? I read they don't come through till 2-3 years old!


----------



## Sakura-chan

Can`t speak from experience but a friend has a bub turning 2 in early November and 2 of her 2nd molars are through.

My DS1 didn`t get his 1st molars til about 17 months and still hasn`t gotten the bottom eye teeth {whatever they are called?} but it is definitely possible to get them early.

Poor thing!


----------



## polaris

Thomas went through a phase of bad teething at that age and I thought it was his back molars (he had all his other teeth already). But nothing came through and he's not teething now. So I think they were just moving down into the gums.


----------



## indy and lara

Emma's seemed to be a bit grumbly at that age but didn't come through. She is 26 months now and we have just had 10 days from hell which I am pretty sure are down to teething again. Last 2 days drooling has stopped and I have my usual happy girl back. Poor souls must be in agony sometimes.


----------



## Cattia

Abigail seems to be teething at the moment too but no sign of hers yet either.


----------



## iceylou

we have 3 molars already. gums are looking kinda puffy again so im guessing more are coming. there seems to be no end to it


----------



## QTPie

Yes, one of our NCT group (who is 19 months now) has ALL of his teeth (including the back/2nd row of 4 molars....). Not usual, but can happen.

My LO has all his teeth except for that 2nd/back row of molars. I strongly expect that he will get those before his 2nd birthday...

QT


----------



## jojo2605

Sam was running a temperature last week and was also waking in the night crying and was just generally grumpy. I thought it was his 2nd molars, but I too think they were perhaps just moving down in the gums. His fingers are constantly in his mouth at the moment so I'm guessing it won't be too long before they appear.


----------

